# Phone or mp3 player is there a difference in sound quality?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

See the title. From what little I have found there is no difference if you have quality devises. 
I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge that will hold 200gb on a microsd. I'm thinking I can't do better than that for mp3 and flac music. 
But maybe someone knows otherwise.


----------

